# Manchester United scored 30 goals and didn't concede a goal



## corner-stats (Jun 18, 2020)

Manchester United scored 30 goals and didn't concede a goal after the team began to win in a match! Check out the details at https://corner-stats.com/manchester...-intervals-when-the-team-was-winning/info/317


----------

